

PyPy vs Unladen Swallow vs CPython:  benchmarks - j_baker
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2009/11/some-benchmarking.html

======
stevejohnson
If PyPy is making progress this quickly, apparently matching Unladen Swallow
in most cases, then why is Google supporting a separate implementation rather
than working on PyPy? Is it just that PyPy wasn't advanced enough when the
Unladen Swallow project began, or is it insufficiently compatible with
existing Python libraries?

~~~
kingkilr
PyPy is fully compatible with CPython2.5, however it is not compatible with C
extensions.

~~~
DrJokepu
I thought that PyPy is restricted to only a subset of Python called "RPython"
(stands for Restricted Python) so it's not fully compatible at all with
CPython. Correct me if I'm wrong though as I'm far from being a Python guru.

~~~
alextp
Only the pypy interpreter is written in RPython, code running in pypy is
written in normal python. See <http://codespeak.net/pypy/dist/pypy/doc/coding-
guide.html> for more info

------
scythe
It'd be interesting to see a memory usage comparison as well, especially
considering that last I checked unladen-swallow's memory usage was less than
stellar.

~~~
kingkilr
The PyPy JIT is currently less than perfectly optimized for memory usage, and
there are a few leaks related to it. However, without the JIT PyPy has a
better memory footprint than CPython, so it's likely that the situation will
improve markedly.

